

Second chance for Large Hadron Collider to deliver universe's secrets - transmit101
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/nov/01/cern-large-hadron-collider

======
human_v2
I'm of the opinion that the LHC will make a great mess of physics. I saw a
show on Discovery where most of the physicists at CERN feel there's a 9/10
chance they'll find the Higgs. Just a hunch, but I don't think they'll find
it. I think they'll find something that forces them to rethink all of sub-
atomic physics, which would be way cooler.

Also, is anyone else tired of every LHC article talking about Earth getting
sucked into a black hole? Ludicrous, I tell you...

~~~
ramidarigaz
Not only the black hole bit, but the time ripples propagating back from the
future to prevent an abomination?

Yeesh...

I agree with you, about the scientists not finding the Higgs Boson. From
everything I've seen so far of science, it hardly seems like it could be that
simple. It seems as though every time we delve deeper into a field, our
conception of how everything works is changed, and this hardly seems like the
time for it to stop. I could be proven wrong though. Someone might prove that
P=NP. That would be cool.

------
RyanMcGreal
Obligatory: <http://arxiv.org/abs/0707.1919>

